# Forum-related vocabulary



## sakvaka

Terve taas!

Nettimaailmassa on kaikkea ihmeellistä, ja käytännön jutustelu tapahtuu yhä useammin WordReferencen kaltaisilla *foorumeilla* - eli *keskustelupalstoilla*. *Jäsen* voi *luoda* uuden *aiheen *jollekin *alafoorumille*, johon ihmiset vastaavat *kommenteilla *- eli *vastauksilla* eli *postauksilla*. Teksti kannattaa aina otsikoida hyvin, jotta muu *yhteisö*/*käyttäjäkunta* saa siitä selvää.

En ole varma, onko olemassa mitään virallista termistöä nettikeskusteluille. Miltä nuo ylläolevat kuulostavat? Keksittekö parempia ilmauksia?

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ihan hyviltä kuulostavat! Puhutaan myös *ketjuista* tai *keskusteluketjuista*.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Terve taas!
> 
> Nettimaailmassa on kaikkea ihmeellistä, ja käytännön jutustelu tapahtuu yhä useammin WordReferencen kaltaisilla *foorumeilla* - eli *keskustelupalstoilla*. *Jäsen* voi *luoda* uuden *aiheen *jollekin *alafoorumille*, johon ihmiset vastaavat *kommenteilla *- eli *vastauksilla* eli *postauksilla*. Teksti kannattaa aina otsikoida hyvin, jotta muu *yhteisö*/*käyttäjäkunta* saa siitä selvää.
> 
> En ole varma, onko olemassa mitään virallista termistöä nettikeskusteluille. Miltä nuo ylläolevat kuulostavat? Keksittekö parempia ilmauksia?
> 
> Kiitos!



Luulen että *aihe-*sanan sijalla voidaan käyttää sanaa *säie*. (Googletapa esimerkiksi "aloitin säikeen", "keskustelusäie", ja niin edelleen -- näyttää olevan paljon tuloksia.)

Olen myös nähnyt sanan *vastine* vaihtoehtona _kommentti-_sanalle, mutta näin sen blogin (enkä keskustelupalstan) yhteydessä. Tietääkö joku, sopiiko _vastine _myös keskustelusivuihin?

Toinen blogin sanastoon kuuluva sana on *merkintä = *"postaus". Taas kysyn, voidaanko käyttää _merkintä_-sanaa  tällä merkityksellä keskustelusivuillakin?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Luulen että *aihe-*sanan sijalla voidaan käyttää sanaa *säie*. (Googletapa esimerkiksi "aloitin säikeen", "keskustelusäie", ja niin edelleen -- näyttää olevan paljon tuloksia.)
> 
> Olen myös nähnyt sanan *vastine* vaihtoehtona _kommentti-_sanalle, mutta näin sen blogin (enkä keskustelupalstan) yhteydessä. Tietääkö joku, sopiiko _vastine _myös keskustelusivuihin?
> 
> Toinen blogin sanastoon kuuluva sana on *merkintä = *"postaus". Taas kysyn, voidaanko käyttää _merkintä_-sanaa  tällä merkityksellä keskustelusivuillakin?


*Säie* on kyllä yleisessä käytössä, koska se on suora käännös englannin sanasta _thread_, mutta minusta *(viesti)ketju* on ehdottomasti parempi – tämähän ei ole yhtäjaksoisesti jatkuva, niinkuin säie, vaan peräkkäisistä "lenkeistä" muodostuva, niinkuin ketju.

*Vastine* viittaa vastakkaiseen mielipiteeseen, joten en käyttäisi sitä silloin, kun kirjoittaja on samaa mieltä. *Vastaus* voi olla samaa tai eri mieltä. *Postaus* on sävyltään neutraali, mutta tällaisia väännöksiä pitäisi mielestäni välttää.

*Merkintä* tuo mieleen (ainakin minulle), että kyseessä on enintään muutaman sanan pituinen huomautus.


----------

